# EFX Tires - Moto Monster



## phreebsd

I just learned of a new pure mud tire coming out soon (approx 4 months till they are in stock) by EFX Tires.

We should know more in October. There's no details on tread, sizes or weights at this time. They didnt wanna leak any yet 

Stay Tuned..


----------



## monsterbrute750

You're such a tease....


----------



## filthyredneck

C'mon phree.... dont tease me if ya cant please me :haha:

Hmmm...wonder if these'll be as good the terminators?... OR BETTER, then I'd have to get set!


----------



## meangreen360

Anticipation sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

I just wanted to get a thread started. no one is talking about it yet


----------



## byrd

well if they r so close to shelves then y havent we got a pic of them yet


----------



## HondaGuy

:worthless:


----------



## phreebsd

byrd said:


> well if they r so close to shelves then y havent we got a pic of them yet


 
Apparently they like to keep info under wraps.
i asked for details and was told I would have some probably next month.


----------



## byrd

that jus doesnt seem to make much marketing since to me. i would try showing my tires off and getting ppl interested and waiting to place their order. the way they doing it with the no pics or states jus makes me curious to see them, not to get ready and buy them


----------



## Polaris425

gotta build up the hype man....... keep 'em on their toes wanting it! :rockn:


----------



## byrd

well i do love the tread patterns they already have. to me they r some of the best looking ones out there but i dont make them big enough yet. the moto grip would b an awesome tire to show off ur bike on the hard pack if i could get them in 30s and the moto max looks like a souped up mudlite


----------



## gpinjason

Bumpity bump...

http://www.cocomponents.com/CC/EFX_Moto-Monster.html


----------



## countryboy61283

Look like a outlaw, silverback mixed knockoff


----------



## Polaris425

looks cool though... wonder about weight and sizes....


----------



## Big Brute Force

Look on the page he posted it tells you at the bottom.


----------



## DjScrimm

Haha, wow... it' a silverback with a squared edge!


----------



## gpinjason

They literally updated the size and weights since I posted the link... 48 lbs doesn't seem to bad for a 30"..


----------



## Polaris425

Big Brute Force said:


> Look on the page he posted it tells you at the bottom.


I saw the box on the right it was full of "TBA" I'll look again tomorrow. If there's a 29.5 for 14's & the weight is right it's gonna be very popular!


----------



## Brute650i

Looks good to me I almost want to buy some if they are reasonable price and weight. It would be nice if they would work as good as laws and under cut them on price to bring the prices down. Atv tires are ridiculously priced


----------



## gpinjason

MOTO MONSTER
Size(s) - 30x10x14
Strength - 6 Ply
Weight - 48lbs
Fitments - Utility ATV


----------



## phreebsd

those scales should have been on the black mamba


----------



## phreebsd

says they are also making 30x10-15


----------



## Brute650i

wish they would make a 28 or so.


----------



## Roboquad

OUTLABACKS.... or Silverlaws:haha: like the rims A lot....!


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> They literally updated the size and weights since I posted the link... 48 lbs doesn't seem to bad for a 30"..


That's what I thought. I knew when I looked this morning there were none. Now let's hope the price is reasonable.


----------



## Brute650i

I hope they are reasonable cause ill definitely get some


----------



## jbadon

is it me or do they look exactly like a silverback other than the scales on the tire ?


----------



## Brute650i

Yep just looks more square tread to me but pretty daggum close


----------



## Polaris425

I wish I had something to test them on. I'd love to put them through the test. The only thing that I can see might be their downfall is if the dig more than paddle.


----------



## brutemike

jbadon said:


> is it me or do they look exactly like a silverback other than the scales on the tire ?


 I was thinking the same thing.Heres the ? witch one is cheaper silverback or the moto.:thinking:


----------



## Brute650i

It would be nice to see them in $120 to $140 range cause I'd definitely buy a set. . 

If they work good which I see no reason they wouldn't because it looks like designed off a proven tread. I think they would be more successful in selling to undercut laws and backs on price. If they price them the same then why would you choose this tire over the proven ones. But I'd be willing to bet they match the law and backs prices to try and recoup R&D cost quicker


----------



## Polaris425

Im having a REAL hard time finding other photos.. I want to see a pulled back photo of the WHOLE tire from every direction not just a 1/4 of it... I cant seem to find an EFX website either.. gonna keep googling... stay tuned...


----------



## king05

It does look like a law/back combo. This should do very good in the mud i would think. And in some great sizes to come too. This should definitely be one to watch if the price is reasonable!


----------



## Polaris425

I emailed them... hope they reply..


----------



## king05

That link given on page one with the pics of the tire is colorodo components. On their home page it says they are the manufacturer and maker of motosport alloys and efx tires. Also says on that page with these new tires that they have 2" lugs!


----------



## bruterider27

There 30s don't look like 30s to me look like a 28


----------



## king05

bruterider27 said:


> There 30s don't look like 30s to me look like a 28


Cant really go by the pic so much on height. Just look at my avatar. Looks like 27's or 28's dont it? Thats 31's!!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I mentioned in the email it would be nice to see them mounted on a machine....


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


>


NICE FIND!! The second one is good but sheesh that photographer needs a good slap.. that first picture needs to be of the whole dang tire!


----------



## gpinjason

I know... I'm getting them from another forum... I think the guy on there owns a shop that will be selling them, or he's getting the pics from someone else... 

I'll let yall know if I find out a price before yall do...


----------



## bruterider27

When will they be avalable


----------



## gpinjason

They haven't said for sure yet, but I think they will be selling them at Mud Nats... so probably sometime around then...


----------



## gpinjason

The guy that is posting the info on the other site said he has 2 sets backordered, supposed to come maybe in March, and priced comparable to Silverbacks... 

*DISCLAIMER*
I really don't like spreading "hear-say" information, but people are asking for it.. LOL... don't shoot me if none of this is true...


----------



## phreebsd

i think they were purposely being a bit coy with those shots.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Would be interested in some 15's!!! Msa 15" wheels and these 15" tires would be nice!

They look just like silverbacks!


----------



## phreebsd

they do resemble the silverbacks a lot. 

That's going to be one thing that keeps them from being a dominator in the sales arena. the design is not very radical or different from the silverback or the outlaw. its a stepped tread pattern with angled lugs for clean out. it has 6 full and 6 half lugs - same as the silverback. only the siping appears to be different.


----------



## Brute650i

To get the market I think they are going to have to undercut them on price. Because like you said there is nothing radical or different about the tire.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I want to know more about the 15" tires...


----------



## Polaris425

Just got this from them:

We are hearing a pretty good buz so far. Thanks for emailing us. The website has been updated with all the info and pics. Pricing will be set within the next day or two. It should be similar to 30” tires on the market currently. We won’t have machine photos for a while. We have started taking back orders and expect our first delivery spring of 2011. Thanks so much for contacting us. We hope to make the Mud Community happy with the best 30” Monster you can buy.

*

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Brute650i

Tell them to give us a set to test/review/photoshoot with and we will give them free advertising on the best mud based forum on the web. And of coarse I have to do the testing cause it was my bright idea!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Brute650i said:


> Tell them to give us a set to test/review/photoshoot with and we will give them free advertising on the best mud based forum on the web. And of coarse I have to do the testing cause it was my bright idea!!!!


Haha... Actually I mentioned product testing in my email but he didn't touch on that. Maybe I need to follow up.


----------



## poporunner50

Ok if someone has already posted this. I just found out it's goin to be in the 200 dollar range.


----------



## Polaris425

Well a Rep from the company told me "comparable to other 30's on the market" so... we kinda already knew the "range."


----------



## Polaris425

Here it is, right from the horses mouth. Got another email this morning from someone at CoComponents

Thanks for your interest in our new tire. We have received an
overwhelming response! The tire will not be available until March, so
we will have to evaluate how we want to advertise and sponsor with the
tire. We will be building the tire in 30x10x14, MSRP on the tire will
be $220, and the tire will weigh 48lbs. Our goal is to get a small
shipment in before March, but at this time we have no earlier dates.


----------



## Brute650i

They better hope they wear well or there not gonna sell many. I can buy bfg mud tires for my truck in 35" for $20 per tire more.


----------



## gpinjason

I paid $230 each for my 36x13.50x15 IROKs... I'll just throw them on my Brute... LOL


----------



## Polaris425

doesnt seem to be far off from 30+ backs and laws prices...


----------



## Brute650i

I'm not just saying they are the only ones that cost to dang much. 

I just don't see how anybody would choose a more expensive new tire and company over a proven tire like backs or laws. But they are to high to that's why I always buy used tires for less than half price. 

My last 4 sets of tires have been all used great condition. If I do a few more deals like this ill be making money and trying new tires at same time. 

29.5 laws and rims-----$450 sold $600 
31 laws on chrome ss rims----$500
28 backs on -itp rims----trade above setup and received $250
29.5 laws on ss rims--- trade above setup and gave $125


----------



## Polaris425

Very true. Maybe they will drop the price. That's MSRP too so... Not an actual price. Hopefully it will be lower.


----------



## gpinjason

Used tires FTW! LOL


----------



## Beachcruiser

Brute650i said:


> I'm not just saying they are the only ones that cost to dang much.
> 
> I just don't see how anybody would choose a more expensive new tire and company over a proven tire like backs or laws. But they are to high to that's why I always buy used tires for less than half price.
> 
> My last 4 sets of tires have been all used great condition. If I do a few more deals like this ill be making money and trying new tires at same time.
> 
> 29.5 laws and rims-----$450 sold $600
> 31 laws on chrome ss rims----$500
> 28 backs on -itp rims----trade above setup and received $250
> 29.5 laws on ss rims--- trade above setup and gave $125


So after all the wheeling and dealing you pretty much spent $225 on your 29.5s and SS Rims..........good job man. Reminds me of myself, I'd buy atvs and dirtbike that needed some attention, fixem up and they'd be on their way for more than I had in them. That was one way I was able to pay cash for my brute.

Back on topic. Not a bad looking tire but I'm with many of you guys, why pay more for this tire when the L/S are tried and trued. Guess someone has to give Gorilla and high*****r a run for their money.


----------



## king05

Wow, the msrp price is already not that much higher that back/laws. I imagine when these do hit the market someone will be selling them cheaper than the others.


----------



## Brute650i

I am going. Watch the price for I would love to find a 28+ tire that is aggressive and wears as good as executioners or 589 M/S


----------



## ThaMule

The new outlaw 30" radial will be out around that time as well so I dont think this tire is gonna make it unless they drop the price a considerable amount. and I also agree on buying tires used! bought my laws used 2 yrs ago and they are still going good!


----------



## phreebsd

New pic


----------



## Beachcruiser

phreebsd said:


> New pic


At first glance I thought you posted a picture of a silverback. Too bad they couldn't have came up with their own design.


----------



## Polaris425

*lol I was just about to post that!* :rockn:


----------



## byrd

Polaris425 said:


> *lol I was just about to post that!* :rockn:


That looks like it should v on a john deer lol

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Brute650i

Nice looking tire but not worth $225


----------



## islandlife

in my mind, atv tires should be no more than 125 bucks a piece. they arent even DOT approved. for 225 bucks you should be able to drive that thing wherever you want!


----------



## Brute650i

I take that back MSRP is $222.60. They can be had for cheaper, B&C Racing will be carrying EFX tires and MSA wheels in the coming months.

I will more than likely be swapping over to these to give them a try after I get my 29.5 laws and rims sold.


----------



## Polaris425

Brute650i said:


> I take that back MSRP is $222.60. They can be had for cheaper, B&C Racing will be carrying EFX tires and MSA wheels in the coming months.
> 
> I will more than likely be swapping over to these to give them a try after I get my 29.5 laws and rims sold.



Nice!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Brute- Make sure you give us review. Comparison would be awesome as well.


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## byrd

ok p425 give us the low down on the pics. was u there? how did they do


----------



## Polaris425

nah just pics from their facebook...


----------



## Ryanuga47

how close to the stock tire size can i get a set of itp mudlites?


----------



## phreebsd

you can buy 25" mudlites. same as stock.

interesting thread hi-jack


----------



## Polaris425

we may have to start a mandatory forum how to use me video before people can log on the first time...............


----------



## Ryanuga47

sweet. thanks


----------



## greenkitty7

the lugs for the 30" seem to be bigger than the back lugs... maybe by like .5" or so... and i wonder if they run true to size bc a 30" back is smaller than a 29.5" law. in a skinny that is. and before anyone jumps all over me ill be sure to take a pic of those two tires compared mounted and unmounted and on the same wheeler to prove it... lol i think i have a few sets laying around... but when doing the math on the circumference, the only way to truly measure tire size, the backs are right at 28.25" and the laws are around 28.74". with that being said, if these tires actually do measure up to close to or a true 30" then it will be a beast.


----------



## gpinjason

30" Moto - 30" Back.... the backs do look a little worn out though...









31" Law - 30" Moto


----------



## greenkitty7

keep in mind those dont have any weight on them but that is awesome that they are close to a 31 law! are you trying those out? and are they mounted on a wheel yet cause that makes a difference. if at all possible could you put a measuring tape all the way around it and use the circumference formula to give a true height?


----------



## gpinjason

borrowed those pics from another person.. the tires are mounted on the same green MSA wheels that are pictured before in this thread...


----------



## greenkitty7

ok gotcha. I really like those wheels.. they dont make em in a 4/115 ac bolt pattern... :17:


----------



## gpinjason

pics borrowed from here --> http://xtrememudmag.com/forums/upload/showthread.php?t=606


----------



## greenkitty7

those lugs are huge! its stupid to me how tire companies say that a tire is a size that it really isnt.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Whats crazy is that they look identical to a back. Only difference I could tell is the the siping (backs go straight across, moto is at an angle)


----------



## greenkitty7

except at a bigger scale and lug. and a more squared tread pattern.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Regardless of the small details.....if you were to take off the identifiers (gorilla and snake logo) it would be difficult to distiguish between the two. Wish EFX wouldve came up with a completely different design


----------



## greenkitty7

yea i guess they figured... "if you cant beat em, join em"


----------



## CTD06

Plus it's probably pretty hard to not copy when you have two other companies with proven designs that have been proven to be the best in the market that really work. There is only so much you can do to change up a directional type pattern and still keep the huge lugs and clean-out capabilities plus compete with the outlaws and silverbacks. Interco tried to change it up with the black mamba, but as you know, they are HEAVY.


----------



## greenkitty7

yea like rolling cinder blocks...


----------



## Beachcruiser

haha no joke. Hey greenkitty, notice in your sig that the 29.5 laws are too big for the AC 400......think about how it would feel with the 30" mambas (or soon 32.5) haha


----------



## Polaris425

Id still like to have a set of these Moto's to test out... allbeit, I aint got nothing to test them on at the moment! lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I think Road & Track in Brookhaven has one with your name on it Jon. Rachel's got you ready to load up. Just pull the trigger on the loan, and you're ridin


----------



## Beachcruiser

What kinda quad would you get P?? I know youre all about BFWDP.....but wasn't sure if you would jump ship to can am.


----------



## bruterider27

Rachel is who I bought my bike from down there


----------



## Polaris425

Hard to say... I probably wouldnt buy another brute, not b/c I dont like them but b/c I'd like to try something else, plus, we need to beef up some of the other "how-to" sections... Also, I need something comfortable for 2 people...

So, most likely a 2-up Can-am. Or a Polaris 850xp. With power steering of course.


----------



## greenkitty7

Beachcruiser said:


> haha no joke. Hey greenkitty, notice in your sig that the 29.5 laws are too big for the AC 400......think about how it would feel with the 30" mambas (or soon 32.5) haha


the 400 slings em now... but i have a bunch of gear reduction and around a 3000 stall, with all the gear reduction im topping out around 35. i spent alot of time cluthing this thing and i think it is one of very few 400 ACs with 29.5s on it.


----------



## JAKD RZR

They do look very similar (moto monster and backs) But how many diff designs is there to make a pure mud tire. The lugs got to be tall with wide spacing and scooped to hold the mud for forward traction. And I can't see many ways of doing this and not making the tires look similar.


----------



## 2domn8

I looked at a set of monsters today, I wish I wouldnt have got the outlaws now.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I saw on facebook yesteday that Co. Components has a butt load of them in now.


----------



## gpinjason

From XtremeMudMag.com forum...


Hey guys, 

Thank you for all your patience with this new tire...it's been really fun developing this thing and we can't wait for you guys to have at this monster! For those of you who I was able to show them off to in SE Texas, you know what I mean. The good news is that the wait is almost over. Those dealers who have them pre-ordered should start to see their first shipments arriving around the 23rd of this month with them becoming available for retail purchase soon thereafter. Hopefully everyone that wants to run them will get a crack at them before Muddy Gras in March. Look forward to seeing everyone at the end of March for Mud Nats!! 

Tony @ Colorado Components (MSA, EFX)


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I'm loving those tires too bad they weigh more than my 31s :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

See if this works

http://touch.facebook.com/?w2m#/photo.php?pid=615950&id=111954252161530


----------



## gpinjason

borrowed from here --> http://xtrememudmag.com/forums/upload/showthread.php?t=693


----------



## gpinjason

at first glance, just looks like Silverbacks... seriously...


----------



## Beachcruiser

Crap im not registered with that forum so I cant see the pictures.


----------



## Polaris425

I was on iphone this is what i was trying to post


----------



## Beachcruiser

Man that looks awesome. They really resemble a back but now i can see alittle bit of the law in the side/corner lugs. Also seems like monster has a flater profile than the back.


----------



## phreebsd

where is our test set?


----------



## greenkitty7

they might not dig as bad as the backs do, with that flatter profile they may paddle better


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## GWNBrute

I cant see the photo


----------



## gpinjason

are you on a firewall?? it's from EFX's page...

http://cocomponents.com/CC/images/gallery/msa/mm-CC.jpg


----------



## backwoodsboy70

after seeing those pics i want them tires even more! i love how they look esp on the diesels


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## byrd

so any true measurements and weight on them yet?


----------



## gpinjason

byrd said:


> so any true measurements and weight on them yet?


they only have 1 size available so far, and it's 30x10x14, and it weighs 48 lbs... 

I wanna say someone measured it on another forum.. I think the Wicked Motorsports guy... and it's right around 29.5"... I'll see if I can dig it back up...


----------



## byrd

thanks. seems like it would measure more, seeing how it looks beside the backs in that pic


----------



## gpinjason

I'm assuming those Backs are fairly worn, probly lower tire pressure than what's in the Monsters, and they are on a SxS so that will make them look short... I want to see a pic of a NEW Silverback next to them on the same wheel, same air pressure, then we'll talk... LOL


----------



## byrd

lol i hear that. heck they even pushing up with the 31s in that pic


----------



## greenkitty7

well if the monsters do in fact measure up to 29.5", then they got both the 30" back (28.5") and the 29.5" law (28.7") beat in true height.


----------



## DjScrimm

Kane will be having some on his Gade sometime this week. Well post our own pics, comparisons for ya!


----------



## Polaris425

Obviously the first doesnt proove anything....








Here's another, it doesnt proove anything either other than that guy has a pretty BA Gade... I dont think tire choice made much difference in this "pit"


----------



## drtj

im with brute 650i they need to drop the price a good $30-$40 per tire below outlaw & S/B to get a good sale started


----------



## Polaris425

RZR4 on Dirty Thirties :rockn: yummy!


----------



## phreebsd

^ look at post 119 of this thread


----------



## byrd

:haha::nutkick:wned: lol jk


----------



## Polaris425

Ah..........


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Vids Polaris...


----------



## greenkitty7

serious ownage...


----------



## Polaris425

http://touch.facebook.com/?w2m#/photo.php?pid=643780&id=111954252161530


----------



## byrd

Polaris425 said:


> http://touch.facebook.com/?w2m#/photo.php?pid=643780&id=111954252161530


that is the first sxs ive seen that makes me want one!


----------



## Brute650i




----------



## gpinjason

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaGuy

Definitely a sweet looking Commander!


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks brent. Guess I need to get tapatalk so I can actually post them from the iphone lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

well looks like i might be one of the first to review these tires


----------



## Polaris425

first on the forum  lol Ive seen a few reviews here and there.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well yeah i have to but who knows i might not even be first on here either cuz i get them this week but i have a wedding to go to this weekend so it wouldnt be til next weekend before i actually put them through there paces


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> Thanks brent. Guess I need to get tapatalk so I can actually post them from the iphone lol


what? you don't have tapatalk??? :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

nah I just use the forum regular on the iphone broswer. I like it, just cant post the pics. lol


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> nah I just use the forum regular on the iphone broswer. I like it, just cant post the pics. lol


only thing about tapatalk is you can't see signatures... so if you are trying to help someone with a question and they didn't tell you what they ride, you have no clue if it's in their sig...


----------



## byrd

it dont show all the smilies! lol but all in all i like it. im sure u can still ur sig to it cuz it gives u option to write one.


----------



## phreebsd

^you can turn those on an off. 

these was a recent update to tapatalk. 1.10 is the current version.


----------



## phreebsd

oh and pooh on going to a wedding!


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahaha thats what i say but im a groomsman but who knows i might do it friday afternoon just to get a lil taste....i know im gonna b itching to try em anyways


----------



## lilbigtonka

looks like my tires arent going to be here for a lil bit im on the second batch of tires comming in which sucks....


----------



## Polaris425

well crap! want me to call them? hahaha... LMAO like I have some pull or something :nutkick:


----------



## greenkitty7

p425 says get me my dam tires! haha cause that would work.


----------



## DjScrimm

Kanes got em'


----------



## lilbigtonka

How does he like them


----------



## DjScrimm

Loves them so far. Let you know more after Nats!


----------



## Polaris425

looks really good!


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Polaris425

nice! they still only come in 30x10?


----------



## JPs300

Looks great!


----------



## Brute650i

Nice. If you don't mind me askin how much you give for them?


----------



## lilbigtonka

i got new rims and tires but the tires were right around 730ish shipped if i didnt get rims


----------



## brutemike

Nice setup guys they look mean


----------



## backwoodsboy70

wow i want a set now! im diggin them:nutkick:


----------



## Brute650i

Let me know if you want a set. They do have a 30 day back order though.


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> i got new rims and tires but the tires were right around 730ish shipped if i didnt get rims


That's not bad at all. I'm looking at a little more than that for 28 s/w backs.


----------



## lilbigtonka

jp you just gotta know where to shop hahahaha i have seen these close to 900 or more.....i just order quite a bit of stuff between a few of us lol......


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah that is a good price. I'm stuck between these and 30 radial laws for my ranger


----------



## JPs300

Yeah, I really need to find a decent deal on some used ones, but backs/laws don't come up very often locally and you could easily get screwed buying used tires sight-unseen and having them shipped.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Brent honestly I love this tire but for a sxs especially a ranger I would have to do the radials I think


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah that's what I'm thinking to especially for the hard pack I ride. 

Jps where you located at?


----------



## lilbigtonka

he is about a hr from me in lehigh acres florida it is around the ft myers area but yes brent that is a much better tire and still badace lookin, i want a ranger so bad but cant give up my brute i want a white 09 and up and 30 radials on diesels and you know me one helleva stereo lol o and i cant forget a custom yeti in the back built in


----------



## Brute650i

That's For sure.


----------



## JPs300

Brute650i said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking to especially for the hard pack I ride.
> 
> Jps where you located at?


tonka got it. I'm in Lehigh, a suburb of Ft Myers, FL.


----------

